# What to wear for UCLA skype interview



## ShondaGrimes (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi all! I was recently emailed about being selected for a skype interview for UCLA. I'm freaking out about what to wear, though. I've read that skype interviews are pretty laid back, but I haven't heard how people have dressed for theirs. Casual or business casual?

Also, what type of questions do they ask? I've seen posts about skype interview questions but the posts I've seen are almost 10 years old and I want to see if UCLA has changed their interview process in recent years.

Thanks guys! ?

(I'm a CCC transfer by the way)


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 22, 2019)

Heeeyyy there's a big post here on actual interview questions Film School Interview Questions
It's relatively recent and very accurate - all questions asked from the 3 interviews I did this year were on it EXCEPT for UCLA I got asked "how did it end" in regards to my 60 pg excerpt screenplay  

As to what to wear, there were some good discussions earlier this year that I can't seem to find... but basically most people agree, overdress rather than underdress. Look like you care, if you do. I went full formal with blazer ironed white shirt, fussed about my hair, because, well, ??????? Would you rather wear a simple clean t-shirt just because it's more convenient? I think that would be fine but it's not like they're going to see someone full formal and be like: oWow what a tryhard. Ya know? But you do what you'll be most comfortable with because you want to be confident in your interview, with what you have to say, the way you look and dress, etc  good luck!!!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2019)

ShondaGrimes said:


> CCC transfer


CCC?


----------



## ShondaGrimes (Mar 22, 2019)

Chris W said:


> CCC?




California Community College


----------



## ShondaGrimes (Mar 22, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Heeeyyy there's a big post here on actual interview questions Film School Interview Questions
> It's relatively recent and very accurate - all questions asked from the 3 interviews I did this year were on it EXCEPT for UCLA I got asked "how did it end" in regards to my 60 pg excerpt screenplay
> 
> As to what to wear, there were some good discussions earlier this year that I can't seem to find... but basically most people agree, overdress rather than underdress. Look like you care, if you do. I went full formal with blazer ironed white shirt, fussed about my hair, because, well, ??????? Would you rather wear a simple clean t-shirt just because it's more convenient? I think that would be fine but it's not like they're going to see someone full formal and be like: oWow what a tryhard. Ya know? But you do what you'll be most comfortable with because you want to be confident in your interview, with what you have to say, the way you look and dress, etc  good luck!!!



Thanks for the tips! I'm really overthinking everything lol


----------

